# """Women"""



## 1stRambo (Jul 12, 2016)

Yo, this is what "Real Women" do in America!!!

*Freedom's Safest Place | Real Empowerment*


"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 12, 2016)

Teach men how not to rape, enlist other men to educate men on why raping is wrong.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 12, 2016)

America, the land of fear.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 14, 2016)

drifter said:


> Teach men how not to rape, enlist other men to educate men on why raping is wrong.


Best educational tool is a bullet in the face to rapist.


----------



## Mudda (Jul 27, 2016)

I support a woman's right to bare her breasts.


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

Mudda said:


> I support a woman's right to bare her breasts.


Aw, shucks, you just missed one.  Happened right behind you too.  Oh, well, you'll just have to stay frustrated.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 5, 2016)

drifter said:


> Teach men how not to rape, enlist other men to educate men on why raping is wrong.



  So rape is just a matter of being misinformed? Lack of education? I've heard it all now.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Teach men how not to rape, enlist other men to educate men on why raping is wrong.
> ...



Never said it was only that but if men stepped up more in all ways it would be reduced.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Teach men how not to rape, enlist other men to educate men on why raping is wrong.
> ...



What a dumb fuck to act like what I said isn't helpful such a dishonest reply.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 5, 2016)

drifter said:


> Packyderm said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



  I agree. In a world run by feminists women are the victims. men should step up. But that isn't what you said.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 5, 2016)

drifter said:


> Packyderm said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



  Not only was it not helpful...it was sort of ridiculous.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Packyderm said:
> ...



Not really having men as allies against violence on  women has been very helpful and successful. Those are the men I applaud. Not afraid to admit there is a problem and willing to align with women to address the issue.

http://www.jacksonkatz.com/wmcd.html


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Packyderm said:
> ...



Your reply is dumb because you assume alI I was saying it is the only thing to help, is men standing up for women and men educating other men on why violence is wrong.I said it is something that is helpful along with women knowing how to protect themselves. In other countries men take for granted that women are ok to be violent to.

I'd have no problem shooting stabbing or injuring a man if I felt my life in danger.


----------



## Mudda (Aug 5, 2016)

hadit said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > I support a woman's right to bare her breasts.
> ...


Naw, your wife made sure I saw her flapjacks.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 5, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Teach men how not to rape, enlist other men to educate men on why raping is wrong.
> ...


Yes even that thought of the bullet entering in at some point in the mind of a would be rapist is a deterrent.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It's good to know self defense but it is also good for men to call other men out on violence against women. The more that happens the more it becomes not ok. There are countries where men think it's ok to hurt women. Statistically when young boys are taught its wrong they change that behavior and call out older generations of men in their culture who are mistreating women. So yes Education is helpful and very powerful when men are telling other men not to do that.
What Men Can Do to Prevent Gender Violence
How Violence Affects Women in El Salvador - Latin America Working Group


----------



## hadit (Aug 5, 2016)

Mudda said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


I remember that, she was laughing so hard at you.


----------



## Howey (Aug 5, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Teach men how not to rape, enlist other men to educate men on why raping is wrong.
> ...



It's against the law to threaten presidential candidates. Trump will deport you.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 5, 2016)

drifter said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


I agree for some it is how they learn to treat the other sex and other people early on. Manners are always a plus to learn in any culture and ours is lacking on that aspect in many circles these days.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2016)

1stRambo said:


> Yo, this is what "Real Women" do in America!!!
> 
> *Freedom's Safest Place | Real Empowerment*
> 
> ...


Dana is awesome spokesperson!


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2016)

Howey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I think you confuse him with Bill Clinton.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Because of my mother and the way I was raised I honor and respect all women because of their gender. Not their politics however...but I would still hold the door for Hillary because she is a woman.


----------



## Mudda (Aug 5, 2016)

hadit said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


And they were flapping like a bass drum roll.


----------



## Mudda (Aug 5, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


So you'd hold the door for a lesbian? Good for you.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 5, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Hey...I'm a stand-up guy like that.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 7, 2016)

drifter said:


> Packyderm said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



  These are men who have been educated right? Got their minds right?


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 7, 2016)

drifter said:


> Packyderm said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



    That is all you were saying. Rapist just need to be educated. Apparently if they just knew it was wrong....
I dont recall seeing the other stuff about women knowing how to protect themselves.
   And of course you are right to enlist stabbing and shooting a man who threatens you. After all men are generally stronger, and more aggressive and women are weaker and seen as prey. Add to that years of feminists screeching about the rituals society designed to foster in men an automatic respect for that difference...everything from holding doors to pulling out chairs to running for the car in the rain...and you have a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 7, 2016)

drifter said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 7, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
I agree for some it is how they learn to treat the other sex and other people early on. Manners are always a plus to learn in any culture and ours is lacking on that aspect in many circles these days.[/QUOTE]

   It isnt just lacking. It has been purposefully removed from our society. And then they look around and whine "why is everything going to shit"


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 7, 2016)

drifter said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



  When you have a man who tends to rape you dont have an uneducated man...you have a psychopath. Good luck educating that.


----------



## hadit (Aug 7, 2016)

Mudda said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


I was surprised at how excited you got.  Had you never seen a real woman's breasts before?  It  was embarrassing.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 8, 2016)

drifter said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


So is that where you are located -- El Salvador, Central America ??

And this is about rape in El Salvador ??

Is that even a civilized country ??


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



It's a world issue for women. 

What's your problem you don't support confronting men who are violent with women here or in other countries? 

Violence Against Women Is A U.S. Problem, Too


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Packyderm said:
> ...



Do you think men shouldn't confront other men who beat or rape women?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



That's not always true. Some men watched their fathers do it and they learned the behavior by example. Are you saying you wouldn't ever call out a guy who has beliefs about beating or raping women and tell him that's fucked up?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2016)

Domestic violence and sexual abuse are often called "women's issues." But in this bold, blunt talk, Jackson Katz points out that these are intrinsically men's issues -- and shows how these violent behaviors are tied to definitions of manhood. A clarion call for us all -- women and men -- to call out unacceptable behavior and be leaders of change.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 8, 2016)

> That's not always true. Some men watched their fathers do it and they learned the behavior by example. Are you saying you wouldn't ever call out a guy who has beliefs about beating or raping women and tell him that's fucked up?



   Beating and raping are two separate things. I still maintain the latter is a practice of psychopaths. You can't educate them. Maybe you could educate women that they are smaller and weaker and less aggressive and thus should be aware of their status and take protective actions?

    As far as beating....is that a woman's issue ?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> > That's not always true. Some men watched their fathers do it and they learned the behavior by example. Are you saying you wouldn't ever call out a guy who has beliefs about beating or raping women and tell him that's fucked up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think men should call other men out for beating women?


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 8, 2016)

Give me a specific example.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> Give me a specific example.





Is it ok to assault a woman in your eyes?


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 8, 2016)

Is it ok to assault a man? In your eyes.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> Is it ok to assault a man? In your eyes.



No. But the "thread title is about women", not men and women or men, or humans, it's just titled women. So stick to the subject and answer the question.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 8, 2016)

I wonder why there is an entire thread on assaulting just women?  
   That's my answer.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> I wo
> nder why there is an entire thread on assaulting just women?
> That's my answer.



Why don't you ask the person who made the thread.

I see you are a person who never answers a direct question. However when you asked me the same question I answered directly.

You're a disingenuous person.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 8, 2016)

Don't get shrill and start screeching. I'm not used to these sexist threads yet. Give me some time.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> Don't get shrill and start screeching. I'm not used to these sexist threads yet. Give me some time.



 Don't talk to yourself that way Packy. I believe you can change.


----------



## Packyderm (Aug 8, 2016)

Drifter...shouldn't you be fixing somebody a sandwich ?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2016)

Packyderm said:


> Drifter...shouldn't you be fixing somebody a sandwich ?



Oh Packy  so outdated in your misogyny.

Hey I bet fbj would gladly be your bunk buddy on JR's usmb cruise. Imagine the male bonding.


----------

